# Lo va a petar.



## Meleros

Esta frase es argot y significa que va a recibir aceptación general desmesurada. ¿Cómo decimos esto en inglés? En slang, claro.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Meleros:

Supongo que querrás decir algo parecido a "arrasar". Si tuviéramos algún dato sobre la situación, creo que los foreros podrían ofrecerte una traducción adecuada y ajustada. ¿Podrías darnos algo de contexto (quién habla a quién, en qué situación lo dice, etc.), por favor? Gracias.

Un saludo.


----------



## Vol Boy

Hay varias opciones; creo.  Y en inglés, creo que la correcta dependería del contexto.  ¿Nos da un ejemplo?


----------



## Meleros

La frase es:
_Espero que el chiste de los dos alemanes lo pete en la fiesta.

_Creo que hay una expresión como _all the rage_ o algo parecido._
I hope the German guys joke is all the rage at the party?_


----------



## Vol Boy

I'd say, "I hope the Germans' joke is a hit at the party."  Jokes are usually a "hit" or a "miss" and in the case of a really bad joke "a bomb."  The latter of these can also be used as a verb.  Ex. "His joke bombed."  

You could also say, "I hope the German guys' joke goes over well at the party" -- but "is a hit" implies greater favor with the audience.  

"All the rage" is usually something ongoing and more widespread ... and it doesn't sound as natural when used in reference to a joke.  (I suppose it _could_, but not in this context -- without more -- to my ear.)  I think it conveys the idea, but just sounds like the wrong expression by just a little bit.  Ex. of all the rage: Fifteen (or more!) years ago, Los del Rio's hit song "La Macharena" was all the rage.

Don't ask me why the "hit" song is used here with "all the rage"; it's a nuance that's difficult to explain.  But here's an idea: If the Germans told a joke at the party that really "caught on" to a larger audience, you could say "The Germans' hit joke at the party quickly became all the rage in Spain."  But a joke "being all the rage" sounds odd; I guess that's what I'm trying to say!!!!


----------



## blasita

Thank you, Vol Boy. I think this is actually young people's slang; well, at least what I can say is I would not use it myself.

Would there be a more slangy verb that could be used in this context, please?


----------



## Cal inhibes

I hope the "two germans" joke will boost his charm at the party. No slang.
Salud


----------



## Meleros

Yes, blasita is right, we need slang. The explanation you gave was amazingly marvellous, though.

And one more thing. Using the 's in the Germans' joke implies that the joke is going to be told by Germans or that the joke is about Germans?


----------



## Cal inhibes

The two germans' joke is a joke told by two germans. The two germans joke is a joke about two germans. 
Saludos


----------



## Vol Boy

blasita said:


> Thank you, Vol Boy. I think this is actually young people's slang; well, at least what I can say is I would not use it myself.
> 
> Would there be a more slangy verb that could be used in this context, please?



This is more informal:  "Man, hopefully [I'm hoping] the German dudes' joke is gonna kill at this [the] party."  "Hopefully" or even "I'm hoping" instead of "I hope" -- and "this" instead of "the" adds to the informality; I think.  This is true even if the speaker is not actually at the party when he/she is speaking.  "Which" party he/she is talking about is probably understood in the context of this sentence.

Re: Whether it is being told by Germans or is going to be told *about* Germans:  "de los alemanes" seems to mean "told by the Germans."  I would think "a joke about Germans" would be "un chiste *sobre* los alemanes."


----------



## SydLexia

Surely this is a/the "joke about the two Germans", no?

Wouldn't it be a bit of a waste to have two Germans telling one joke? Why not have them tell jokes (plural), if they are a comedy act? 

I assume that 'I' am going to tell some jokes, including that risqué one about the two Germans and the watermelon, and I'm hoping that no one will punch me.

Anyway, it depends on the context...

syd


----------



## mijoch

More simplify:-

I hope that joke from the Germans goes down well.


----------



## Vol Boy

mijoch said:


> More simplify:-
> 
> I hope that joke from the Germans goes down well.



I have never "go down well" in reference to a joke.  (That doesn't mean it's wrong, but it sounds odd to me.)  The common expression I've heard with respect to jokes is "go *over* well," as I mentioned above.


----------



## mijoch

Hi Vol Boy 

Then it's the AE/BE thing again. 

In BE jokes can go dowm well or the other way. 

"that joke didn't go down too well"


----------



## Vol Boy

mijoch said:


> Hi Vol Boy
> 
> Then it's the AE/BE thing again.
> 
> In BE jokes can go dowm well or the other way.
> 
> "that joke didn't go down too well"



  That makes sense, it being an AE/BE thing!  Usually those phrases -- like a joke "going down well" -- sounds odd to my ear, but I understand them.  Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## blasita

Sí, para mí está claro que dependerá del contexto en sí y que puede haber diferencias regionales. Voy a dar yo otro contexto para intentar ampliar un poco el uso de este término y sus posibles traducciones.

_Lo va a petar_. Dicho por un presentador ante la inminente actuación de un cantante. Quiere decir que lo va a hacer a las mil maravillas, genial. Teniendo en cuenta que "petar" es en estos casos argot (un término de moda y seguramente más usado entre los más jóvenes), ¿qué verbos irían bien en este otro caso, por favor?


----------



## Vol Boy

blasita said:


> Sí, para mí está claro que dependerá del contexto en sí y que puede haber diferencias regionales. Voy a dar yo otro contexto para intentar ampliar un poco el uso de este término y sus posibles traducciones.
> 
> _Lo va a petar_. Dicho por un presentador ante la inminente actuación de un cantante. Quiere decir que lo va a hacer a las mil maravillas, genial. Teniendo en cuenta que "petar" es en estos casos argot (un término de moda y seguramente más usado entre los más jóvenes), ¿qué verbos irían bien en este otro caso, por favor?



Bring the house down.  (Yes, it ends in a preposition, but it's slang.  And this would be understood by young people -- and even said.  Though kids may change it a little -- making it vulgar or not depending on the speaker, of course i.e., "bring it down" "bring that sh*t down," etc...


----------



## blasita

Thanks a lot, Vol Boy. Yes, _petar(lo) _is not vulgar but just slang. Saludos.


----------



## Rondivu

Meleros said:


> Esta frase es argot y significa que va a recibir aceptación general desmesurada. ¿Cómo decimos esto en inglés? En slang, claro.



Es curioso, por mi zona "petar" tiene connotaciones negativas o, por lo menos, las tenía. Se usaba  hace bastantes años (allá por los 70/80). A lo mejor, ha ido cambiando de significado con el tiempo.

Bah, a esa disco no voy, que está siempre petada (abarrotada).
¡Uf! Estoy petao (petado), tío. Ayer estuve toda la noche de juerga y no tengo ganas de hablar. Llámame mañana.


----------



## blasita

Hola, Rondivu. Sí, para mí _petar_ tiene el mismo significado y uso del que hablas. El de este hilo creo que es algo más bien reciente. Lo oí por primera vez de mis alumnos, pero creo que se está extendiendo como la espuma. Yo no lo uso así. Un saludo.


----------



## Rondivu

blasita said:


> Hola, Rondivu. Sí, para mí _petar_ tiene el mismo significado y uso del que hablas. El de este hilo creo que es algo más bien reciente. Yo lo oí por primera vez de mis alumnos, pero creo que se está extendiendo como la espuma. Yo, desde luego, no lo uso así. Un saludo.



Ajá, luego, no lo he soñado. Gracias por confirmarlo.
Un saludo.


----------



## Transatellite

Yo creo que ese sentido de "petar" en inglés lo cubre "rock"... "rock it"= "pétalo"


----------



## nelliot53

Meleros said:


> Esta frase es argot y significa que va a recibir aceptación general desmesurada. ¿Cómo decimos esto en inglés? En slang, claro.



petar1.
(Del cat. petar, peer).
1. intr. coloq. agradar (‖ *complacer*).
Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados

*complacer [conjugation =>]
AVT
1(gen) to please [+ cliente] to help, oblige [+ jefe] to humour  (WR)
*
It's going to be a hit.  It's going to rock the house.


----------



## gengo

You could also use a negative (reversed) wording:  I hope the joke about the two Germans doesn't bomb / isn't a dud at the party.

The above is equivalent to *no petar*.


----------



## __g

"It is going to *kill it"*, diría yo.


----------



## sound shift

"I hope the joke about the two Germans slays 'em."


----------



## kuleshov

sound shift said:


> "I hope the joke about the two Germans slays 'em."


I thought that meaning of* slay* was *intransitive*: I hope the joke about the two Germans* slays*.
I know the literal *slay* is transitive, though.
What does *'em* refer to?


----------



## gengo

kuleshov said:


> I thought that meaning of* slay* was *intransitive*: I hope the joke about the two Germans* slays*.
> I know the literal *slay* is transitive, though.
> What does *'em* refer to?



It is transitive here.  The *'em* is an abbreviation (in speech) of "them," which refers to the audience of the joke.  The idea of "slay" in this sense is that the joke is so funny that the audience dies from laughter, so they were "slayed" (killed) by the joke.


----------



## kuleshov

Thanks!
Can *slay* also be *intransitive*, as I used it?
The standard slay is irregular: slew / slain; whereas the slang slay is regular: slayed


----------



## gengo

kuleshov said:


> Can *slay* also be *intransitive*, as I used it?



The way you used it is fine, but to me it's still transitive, with the object merely being left unsaid.  I'm not sure whether that makes the usage intransitive.


----------



## kuleshov

For example, there's this headline: 17 Singers who *Slayed* on the Big Screen.


----------



## gengo

kuleshov said:


> For example, there's this headline: 17 Singers who *Slayed* on the Big Screen.



To me, it's an ellipsis of "who slayed their audiences," but maybe that is considered intransitive.

Another example of this is "the men who ate on the stage."  I believe "ate" here is still transitive, even though its object is unstated.


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

'Petarlo' is a more recent slang for other terms such as 'arrasar', 'ser guay / chulo / una pasada', 'molar', 'ser alucinante / alucinar', 'ser de flipar' / flipar', 'romper', etc.


- To be bomb
- To be the / da bomb
('Da' is the AE slang pronounciation of 'the')


'Bomb' is one of those words that have two opposite uses. There is a traditional one (used as a verb), referring to something being a flop. But there's another, more recent and slang one (used as an adjective or as a noun), which is the opposite, a total hit.


Also;
- To be cracking
- To be a smash
- To smash it
- To kill / destroy it
- To be a knockout
- To be a wow
- To be totally cool / it
- To be (quite) something
- To knock it out of the park
- To be the shit (Vul)



*(*) The Free Dictionary
- Bomb*
1. adjective slang Excellent; extremely entertaining; of very high quality. (Sometimes used as "the bomb.")

That steak I had at dinner was bomb!
I'm not usually a fan of action films, but that one was the bomb!

2. verb To fail spectacularly or to a great degree.
Despite all the media hype, the major summer blockbuster bombed on its opening weekend.

bomb


*(*)  Google Search 
- Wow*
(Informal • Noun)
A sensational success.

"Your play's a wow"

wow meaning - Google Search


----------



## Ballenero

"Petar" viene del catalán "pet"(pedo) y un pedo es como una pequeña explosión.
La RAE define "petar" como "explotar/estallar" sin embargo, considero que sería más apropiado "reventar".



Rondivu said:


> Bah, a esa disco no voy, que está siempre petada (abarrotada).


...está a reventar.


Rondivu said:


> ¡Uf! Estoy petao (petado), tío. Ayer estuve toda la noche de juerga y no tengo ganas de hablar. Llámame mañana.


Estoy reventado...



Cerros de Úbeda said:


> - To be bomb
> - To be the / da bomb


Como sinónimo de petar, existe desde hace mucho la expresión: "ser la bomba/un bombazo".
"El chiste que contaste fue la bomba".
"Espero que el nuevo disco sea un bombazo".


----------



## gato radioso

Podría decirse aquí: The joke about the German guys was a real blast?


----------



## Cerros de Úbeda

Sí. Esa es una muy buena...

Hay un hilo sobre 'partirse de risa' donde lo mencionan:

partirse de la risa


----------

